# My New 04 Spec V



## hotsauce423 (Mar 6, 2004)

Here it is guys my new 04 Aztec Red Spec V


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

is that a stock front grille?


----------



## nismoguy (Mar 26, 2004)

Yup! they come like that.... I just dont like the front fender at all. I wish they woudlve done something different with it like the previous years. :thumbdwn:


----------



## nismoguy (Mar 26, 2004)

Oh... BTW. Nice color man. I had red and I must warn you. Remember that you stand out now. Those tickets will rack up fast.... trust me. Nice though! Enjoy!


----------



## hotsauce423 (Mar 6, 2004)

yeah found that out 52 in a 35 like 3 days ago


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

hotsauce423 said:


> yeah found that out 52 in a 35 like 3 days ago


Damn that sux. Its a nice color but not really a fan of the new rims.


----------



## BUMPERLESSSER (Jun 17, 2004)

*Rims*

undefinedI HAVE AN UNCLE WHO DOES RIMS I KEPT THE FACTORY RIMS FOR THE 02 MODEL AND HAD THEM STRIPPED AND SPRAYED WHITE W/ RED PEARL ON MY RED SER...LOOKS GOOD!


Shift1.6 said:


> Damn that sux. Its a nice color but not really a fan of the new rims.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

BUMPERLESSSER said:


> undefinedI HAVE AN UNCLE WHO DOES RIMS I KEPT THE FACTORY RIMS FOR THE 02 MODEL AND HAD THEM STRIPPED AND SPRAYED WHITE W/ RED PEARL ON MY RED SER...LOOKS GOOD!


pics?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

awesome ride!!!!!!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Heh, I just got a yellow one and I guess I stand out too, I got a ticket for doing 72 in a 45, im an idiot though, I deserved it.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

atleast you know you made a mistake. I got a 90 in a 65 with no front LP a few months ago. $448.35!!!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

either of you guys have protection?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Protection? As in a radar detector or what do you mean? And Flying V, dayum!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

yes, did you have an escort or valentine?


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

41 in a 15mph school zone ( i was going like 20 the cop just wanted to be an ass ) the ticket was like 4XX i dont rember now. just gave a lawyer $100 and that was over and done w/ and i did not even get points i got off lucky the cop did not show up to court


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I didnt have any detector but the following week I got me a Whistler detector for 120 bucks. My lawyers have yet to go to court so I dont know how much I still have to pay. I already paid 89$ to my lawyers though, and I have no respect for people who speed in a school zone, its not even such a long distance to go 15mph, and you never know what the kids will do. Im sure you wouldnt feel that great if you hit a kid and possibly kill one. I dont see how the cop would be an "ass" and put 40 on a ticket if you only went 20, that totally doesnt fly.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Whistler = meh

Escort Passport, Valentine 1 or Bel RX


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I dont have that much cash, especially not for a radar detector.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Psch91 said:


> I dont have that much cash, especially not for a radar detector.


300 dollar investment saves a lot more in the long run, especially if you drive fast enough to get high dollar tickets


----------



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

Don't worry guys, I got a ticket in my black spec-v for 84 in a 65 and all I was going was 72. I think the cops just have it out for our car or something!


----------

